# Pitbulls turning on Master/Owner...



## Rachel_PitLover95' (Mar 1, 2014)

What could cause a pitbull to turn on their master/Owner?!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Bad genetics, abusive owners, health issues....to name a few.


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Carriana said:


> Bad genetics, abusive owners, health issues....to name a few.


:goodpost:

Something any breed dog is capable of doing.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

rachel_pitlover95' said:


> what could cause a pitbull to turn on their master/owner?!
> 
> sent from petguide.com free app


what happened?


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

Carriana said:


> Bad genetics, abusive owners, health issues....to name a few.





DickyT said:


> :goodpost:
> 
> Something any breed dog is capable of doing.


zachly.

i would say health related issues or environmental anxiety (from something like relocation) is most likely for a dog without history of that behavior.


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Most of the time Id say its genetics, second with owner error or health issues.


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

Rachel_PitLover95' said:


> What could cause a pitbull to turn on their master/Owner?!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Doesn't matter the cause, if they do it they are telling you plainly they need a dirt nap from a bullet in the head.

No excuses should ever be granted here.


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

Goemon said:


> Doesn't matter the cause, if they do it they are telling you plainly they need a dirt nap from a bullet in the head.
> 
> No excuses should ever be granted here.


So.... If someone was to beat their dog black and blue and bloody and the dog turned around and bit them it needs a bullet in the head? I see....


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Sarah~ said:


> So.... If someone was to beat their dog black and blue and bloody and the dog turned around and bit them it needs a bullet in the head? I see....


This is an example of owner error. To some people, no matter the reason the dog should be euthanized. Then there are others believe the animal can be rehabbed. Sometimes this is the case, and others its not. It really just depends on the individual dog's personality. Its unfortunate that a dog would endure any type of abuse, but we all know it exists. Sometimes, the dog's mind frame is so fragile, that any attempt at rehab is useless and the dog continues to bite those never did any harm, and therefore, there is no other option than to euthanize it. That would just prove the dog had an unstable temperament to begin with.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> This is an example of owner error. To some people, no matter the reason the dog should be euthanized. Then there are others believe the animal can be rehabbed. Sometimes this is the case, and others its not. It really just depends on the individual dog's personality. Its unfortunate that a dog would endure any type of abuse, but we all know it exists. Sometimes, the dog's mind frame is so fragile, that any attempt at rehab is useless and the dog continues to bite those never did any harm, and therefore, there is no other option than to euthanize it. *That would just prove the dog had an unstable temperament to begin with*.


I'm not sure about the last sentence. Every living thing has its breaking point, regardless of mental stability. Sadly, I do agree the dog should be euthanized...along with the POS abuser! Disgusting situation to say the least.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

You're right Christian.... I should have worded that a bit differently. And I totally agree with you on the abuser taking a bullet as well.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Sarah~ said:


> So.... If someone was to beat their dog black and blue and bloody and the dog turned around and bit them it needs a bullet in the head? I see....


Hahaha right thy exactly what I thought when I read the comment. JEESH some owners deserve bullets more than the dogs. And just because a dog is abused doesn't mean he would bite everyone. Different situation cause for different reactions. There was a study about that as well. 
http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/4911861

Its never cut and dry for me. So many factors involved determining good vs bad. Stable vs unstable.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> You're right Christian.... I should have worded that a bit differently. And I totally agree with you on the abuser taking a bullet as well.


It's ok Bev...like you said, it's just a shame that matters such as these do exist


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

I agree with thaladypit and ames, it depends on the dog. I know some dogs can come back from it and some can't. I have no problem putting an aggressive dog down but it's not always so simple as the dog bites, it dies.


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

Sarah~ said:


> So.... If someone was to beat their dog black and blue and bloody and the dog turned around and bit them it needs a bullet in the head? I see....


Seriously? Grow up woman. I didn't know I was speaking to losers who beat their dogs on this forum.

BUT, if you raise a dog right and it turns, damn the dog.


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica (Mar 18, 2011)

My 2 cents:

Faulty genetics - Probably end in euthanasia

Medical issues - Can possibly be treated and managed. There are medical issues that cause aggressive behavior

Owner abuse - Karma. I'd give the dog a steak. What goes around, comes around. Personally I respect a dog that stands up for itself; I don't fault a dog for having a little back bone - if it's called for.


----------



## Rachel_PitLover95' (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks Everyone. I dont beat my dog but she does get disciplined when needed. Everyone had told me pitbulls are known for turning on owner.. which has me nervous knowing i take care of my babygirl.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Rachel_PitLover95' said:


> Thanks Everyone. I dont beat my dog but she does get disciplined when needed. Everyone had told me pitbulls are known for turning on owner.. which has me nervous knowing i take care of my babygirl.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's just ignorance being spread by those who've never had their hands on a real APBT before. We're not professionals here, by any means, but we're very experienced owners/handlers/breeders and I believe the responses to your original question speak for all of us as to how not only the APBT but any breed or mixes thereof should be handled.


----------



## Rachel_PitLover95' (Mar 1, 2014)

i dont think anything will happen. my fiance has a 7yr old female chocolate Pit not sure what genes but shes by far the sweetest girl ever!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

Goemon said:


> Seriously? Grow up woman. I didn't know I was speaking to losers who beat their dogs on this forum.
> 
> BUT, if you raise a dog right and it turns, damn the dog.


Just trying to get some clarification, since a lot of people who aren't registered on the forum will read this, and however unlikely it is one possible scenario. I think Jazzy&Veronica also explained it very well.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Rachel_PitLover95' said:


> i dont think anything will happen. my fiance has a 7yr old female chocolate Pit not sure what genes but shes by far the sweetest girl ever!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Your fiance has a mutt quit saying pit.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

The reason really doesn't matter to me. If a dog of ours bites me or mine it ends up in the hollar where I drag things.


----------



## SoCalPitGal (Mar 15, 2014)

This is how I feel about reading in the news that a Pit bull "just turned" on it's owner,

Statistics say that males between some ages of around 8-14 are bitten more then any other age group. 

Think about how a boy that age is going to interact with a dog? Poking, maybe kicking, tackling, teasing, testing the dog. When the kid gets bitten and is questioned about what happened, I know, little boys never lie and they never do things to the dog they are told not to do. 

So, naturally the child was just petting the dog and it turned on the child. 

Really?

You never ever hear a news report where the owner admits they were beating the dog, or starving it. Of course not, that would be admitting what a POS they are.

Yes, I am sure there are those dogs out there that are genetically a little bit off. But when a dog has been a stable loving animal and all of a sudden just got up and walked across the room and bit the owner in the foot, um, maybe the foot was kicking the dog?


----------

